# Corks and Mildew Odor



## angelshare (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been popping open bottles from a couple months back as needed and have a concern about the corks. I am using the type that have the surfaced tops and bottoms and cork filler between. I was told that these need to be just taken from the bag and popped in place with the floor corker.


I have noticed on my whites and reds that there is some slight discoloration in the cork divits on the side sitting in the wine and upon checking for odor there appears to be a slight mildew odor to the cork.


Should I be worried or is this normal? The wine tastes great right now but I am concerned that I might have a problem over time.


Any input is greatly appreciated...


Cheers,
Angel


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2007)

There really shouldn't be a problem with those corks. They are generally good corks. They will stain some like you say on the wine side-that's normal. If you suspect a problem with them, just don't use that kind in the future. George sells his own branded corks here that are very good applied dry.


----------



## angelshare (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Apple...The problem is the that the staining looks off (dark spots in the cork divits). Not so bad on the reds but my white it has like a light green color and the smell had me concerned.


Not sure if I did something wrong...I'll take a picture and post tomorrow morning.


Thanks!


----------



## angelshare (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## angelshare (Dec 17, 2007)

The best example is the larger splotch on the lower left of the cork. This came off a bottle of WV Trinity White after about 40 days.


----------



## masta (Dec 17, 2007)

With those large cracks and a moldy smell I would be concerned about a TCA problem starting and get some better corks and change them out ASAP.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree with Masta on that after seeing the pictures you posted. I wouldn't want to use those in the future. They are probably a cork that uses a really cheap center like cork McNuggets and a slightly better quality real cork on the ends. It looks like they used a cheap solid cork there instead of good one.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2007)

I 3rd that, they are way to porous and invite to many kinds of bacteria to be welcomed into.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 18, 2007)

In addition, never rinse corks in chlorinated water. The chlorine reacts with the cork and produces off odors. I read that last night in Allison Crowe's new book.


----------



## masta (Dec 18, 2007)

More info on cork taint:


*Simple Solution for Corked Wine<?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>*
[This is an article by Corie Brown, _LA Times_, Mar 28, 2007. At best, the technique described can only reduce the cork taint; it can not reverse the damage already done to the wine; in addition, there is some concern about potential health effects of the plasticizers in plastic wrap.]<O> </O>
Corked wine is the ultimate wine disappointment, all the more crushing when the bottle in question is a costly, highly anticipated extravagance. One whiff of old gym socks, the signature scent of trichloranisole (TCA), and the only option is to pour the bottle down the sink. Or is it?<O> </O>
Mel Knox, a San Francisco-based oak-barrel broker who represents French cooper Taransaud, says there is an easy solution, particularly when the taint is relatively mild. In a glass pitcher, wad up roughly a square foot of Saran or other polyethylene plastic wrap. Pour the tainted wine over the plastic wrap in the pitcher. Gently swirl the wine in the pitcher for five or 10 minutes. The more pronounced the taint, the longer the wine should be exposed to the plastic wrap. For stubborn cases, repeat the plastic soak with a fresh wad of wrap.<O> </O>
Test the results, and when the taint is gone, decant the wine into another container. Toss the plastic and enjoy the wine. Polyethylene absorbs TCA like a sponge, says Brian Smith, president of Vinovation, a “wine fix-it shop” that is experimenting with different plastic-filled cartridge filters that can be thrown into cork-tainted barrels or tanks to absorb TCA.<O> </O>
Cork taint is offensive, but it is harmless from a health standpoint. It derives its name from cork closures. The prime cause is a reaction between a mold found in cork crevices and chlorine-containing cleaning compounds used to clean the corks. Its presence also can be traced to wineries where phenolic wood preservatives come in contact with chlorine compounds. <O></O>
*What is Cork Taint?*<O> </O>
Cork taint refers to a dank, moldy, musty, or cardboard smell and taste that masks or dominates the fruit aroma and flavor of wine and reduces the overall quality. The source is a particular chemical compound formed by a reaction between mold and chemicals. Infected wines are said to be “corked” or “corky,” and the contaminant often referred to as “cork taint,” although corks are not the only potential source. Molds are often present in raw cork bark or in wood used for barrels or barrel racks, tanks, scaffolding, walls, stairs, pallets, cardboard boxes, or other winery equipment. Ironically, the very chemicals used for keeping the wineries sterile and safe from contamination may be degraded by fungi or molds indigenous to wood products. <O></O>The main culprit is thought to be chlorine bleach used in cork processing and also as a routine disinfectant in wineries. There are other possible sources. TCA is the common abbreviation for the chemical compound 2,4,6-trichloroanisole, the first source identified and thought to be the primary cause of cork taint, but related compounds may also be involved. Despite ongoing experiments, there is as yet no proven method to remove cork taint from corks.<O> </O>


Regardless of the source or chemical identity, cork taint imparts an unpleasant smell that tends to dominate all other aroma characteristics of any wine it contaminates. The least offensive and most subtle sign of TCA is wine that has very little aroma at all. The Australian Wine Research Institute demonstrated in 2003 that even a very low level of contamination, as little as one or two nanograms per liter, suppresses positive fruit aroma character in wine by as much as 50%.<O> </O>
Individuals vary in their threshold ability to detect the presence and strength of cork taint; experience can increase sensitivity. The human threshold for detection is generally considered to be above 5 nanograms per liter. The estimated incidence of cork-tainted wine bottles ranges from two to seven percent. The degrading effect of TCA increases over time in the bottle. Because most wines are drunk young, and because most casual drinkers do not recognize the taste, the average drinker is rarely aware of the defect. Experienced wine lovers and collectors report a higher incidence, for they often drink older wines.<O> </O>


----------



## angelshare (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the excellent feedback. As an aside, the corks are double tops and no cleaning or sanitizing was performed on them (by me). I was told to drop the right in the corker and set them dry.


They were not the most expensive corks available but the were second best in the cork range and set me back about 24 dollars per hundred. I suppose I'll return the rest to my local shop and request a new bag before bottling my next batches which are on schedule for January.


Needless to say it is very aggrivating after spending so much time and money following the directions to a T.






Thanks again for all your helpful suggestions and feedback.


Angel


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 18, 2007)

Good info here you guys. Thanks,



But I need to have you clear something up. I thought we were supposed
to wet the corks in K-meta sanitizing solution before bottling. So,
what is the reference to using "dry" corks?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2007)

If you use a floor corker and you use a fresh bag or corks from a humidor, just insert them in the corker. Only wet slightly if using a hand corker to make insertion easier. Minimize handling to prevent wearing off the coating from the corks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

oh~~ I read that last night in Allison Crowe's new book.


----------

